# My first run-in with a Damselfly!



## Markw (Jun 6, 2011)

And here are the results! He's quite a cute little guy, I think.

Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro

Sorry for the multiple crops, I couldn't decide :mrgreen:
1






2





3





4





C&C always welcome and appreciated!
Mark

PS. Please tell me your favorite of the series!  I need to update my JPG. Thanks.


----------



## Bios. (Jun 6, 2011)

The first one is best. Would be nice if the perch was slightly more natural but the white works ok.


----------



## Markw (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree about the perch, but he insisted on crawling about instead of flying, oddly.  He only flew to catch the fly in the last photo, then flew off.  The white is actually a pier.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jake337 (Jun 6, 2011)

I like #1, I'd call it "Tippy Toes".  I really get the feeling its looking at me.  Was that the actual coloring on its back, on the right side, or is it reflection of the sun.

I like the last one as well because I've yet to catch a bug eating another bug!  

On a side note where does everyone find all these other critters? I seem to only see jumpers and the fly that I last posted.  Do you research what kinds of plants they hang about or just get lucky?


----------



## Markw (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!
I honestly don't know about the color on the back, the yellow part.  We have alot of lakes around our way, and dragonflies and damselflies looove to hang around the water on grasses and such.  There are alot of flying little critters around there that they eat, and their larval stage even grows in the water.  I don't research, just go hiking around in the wilderness and pay _close_ attention to the underside of leaves.  You'll be surprised what you can scare out.  Also, go out in the mornings, early mornings.  They're a great time to find bugs basking in the morning sun to warm up for the day.

:thumbsup:
Mark


----------



## adamsimsphotography (Jun 7, 2011)

If I had the money, I would love to buy this lens! He is a cute little guy and I love his colors.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 7, 2011)

Another vote for photo 1 :thumbup:


----------



## Markw (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you both kindly. 

Mark


----------

